# First soil test results, advice welcome.



## Gdfein (Mar 31, 2019)

Lawn rookie here. I'm in southeast Texas, Conroe. Newer built home/yard in 2017. Soil appears to be a mix of sand and TX clay with a 1-2" layer of topsoil the builder attempted to grade the lawn with. My front lawn is Celebration Bermuda and generally looks good and greened up well this spring and my pre-emergent is keeping early weeds at bay. The lawn was well graded (sloped towards the road for good drainage) but was done with something big like a large bobcat or cat while the slope is good, there are 1-2" deep ruts in places within the turf and it makes mowing a challenge, so I want to start what I imagine will be a 2x a summer leveling plan this summer and next to hopefully get to where I can begin reel mowing and getting a more level and uniform looking cut.

I Took 12 core samples around the 3000 sf front yard and sent to Waypoint. Results are below.



I am debating leveling with 100% sand or a mix of sand and fine organic compost, and now based on my recent soil results I'm wondering if I need to consider other amendments. I've read the recommendations from Waypoint in the report but I don't know what products to use to effectuate these recommendations nor does it indicate what order to make these amendments.

Appreciate any advice/product recommendations and technique yo can offer?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need P and K. This normally means a balanced fertilizer. The pH is high and I think you should apply elemental sulfur (site one sells it). I would do 5lb/ksqft right now and another 5lb in 6 months.

Check the Soil Remediation Guide in my signature for product types/rates/details.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Check out the items on Bermuda Bible (general care of Bermuda, including when to fertilize) and leveling:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1077
Whenever you fertilize, just use a fertilizer that has P and K in addition to N, like the balanced fertilizer g-man suggests. Read about when to do elemental sulfur. The soil remediation guide has some info and links to articles:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


----------

